# Hello,looking for the best people for bottle tumbling........cleaning



## siderite (Aug 21, 2015)

I have been collecting for 40 years and took a 6 year hiatus while I put two kids through college and paid for a wedding.Along the way I was still picking up some great dug bottles but really want some input on who does some of the best bottle cleaning / tumbling these days. Really looking for some good results without over tumbling. Any help would be much appreciated....!


----------



## ScottBSA (Aug 29, 2015)

Jar Doctor in Raymore, MO did a couple of bottles for me, but it took months to get them back.  They look very nice. Scott


----------



## lblackvelvet (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello,   Why don't you tumble them yourself ?  I have a two bottle tumbler i will sell if interested ?   It's not to hard to learn how to tumble bottles and me and others in here will guide you through the process if your interested.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jun 12, 2016)

Near Houston,Texas, Everett Morris 832-206-2276, bottle tumbling and good bottle repairs


----------

